# Floating Bath Bomb!!!



## thynk (Mar 25, 2017)

I am new to the bath bomb making world and i have an idea for a floating bath bomb. Now i understand that making a standard floating bath bomb with a ratio of 1:1:2 tapioca or corn starch, citric acid, and sodium bicarbonate. What i am looking to do and maybe start experimenting with is a bath bomb when put into the water gently wont activate right away. 

The idea is a disc shaped and to prolong the activation maybe dipping the bottom in a thin layer of warm beeswax. I know i would have to create a thin layer on the side to be dipped that hardly consists of any citric acid bicarb. Thoughts...


----------



## LilyJo (Mar 25, 2017)

For what reason?

What do you think you will gain by doing this?


----------



## NOLAGal (Mar 25, 2017)

I know floating bath bombs seem to be the thing all bath bomb makers try to achieve. Part being a perfectionist part we want to do it because someone else can, but does it really change the experience any and do customers really care if it floats or not? Anyone know of someone who won't buy a bath bomb solely because it won't float?


----------



## Dorymae (Mar 26, 2017)

It is easy to get bath bombs to float - and you don't need beeswax - and you can achieve it in one batch. 

Bath bombs float when their density is less than water. Now since all recipes are different it is impossible to say a certain weight will float - But because weight is a factor in density what you need to do is figure out what weight WILL float with your recipe. To do this, make a batch as usual. Make a bomb as you usually do. Weigh it - record the weight and then make another, but this time make it a bit lighter. Weigh it and record. Rinse and repeat until you can't make it any lighter without it falling apart. 

Let the bombs dry, now test them. When you find the heaviest bomb that will float that is the highest weight in your recipe that you can make and still have a floating bomb. So always shoot for just under that weight. You might have to weigh your bombs for a while until you are use to packing at that weight but you can guarantee your bombs will float.  If you change anything about your recipe, weight of ingredients, change ingredients - anything - you will need to repeat the process.


----------



## NOLAGal (Mar 26, 2017)

Dorymae said:


> It is easy to get bath bombs to float - and you don't need beeswax - and you can achieve it in one batch.
> 
> Bath bombs float when their density is less than water. Now since all recipes are different it is impossible to say a certain weight will float - But because weight is a factor in density what you need to do is figure out what weight WILL float with your recipe. To do this, make a batch as usual. Make a bomb as you usually do. Weigh it - record the weight and then make another, but this time make it a bit lighter. Weigh it and record. Rinse and repeat until you can't make it any lighter without it falling apart.
> 
> Let the bombs dry, now test them. When you find the heaviest bomb that will float that is the highest weight in your recipe that you can make and still have a floating bomb. So always shoot for just under that weight. You might have to weigh your bombs for a while until you are use to packing at that weight but you can guarantee your bombs will float.  If you change anything about your recipe, weight of ingredients, change ingredients - anything - you will need to repeat the process.



 A lot of people say to use corn starch if you want them to float is that maybe because cornstarch has a lower density of weight ?  So basically the loser you pack the materials the lighter you can make it better chance you have to make it float?

Maybe this is  just me but I've noticed that after I let the bath bomb sit for a day or two it will lose as much as 1 ounce of weight.


----------



## thynk (Mar 27, 2017)

Thanks for the replies! I'm in the process of launching of a new bath company! While i cannot delve into the actual concept of this particular bomb i'm looking to make. I can say i want this particular bath bomb to have more of a "ritualistic" side to it. Where the user is already in the tub and they gently place the disc/bowl shaped bomb into the water, once floating in the water they scoop water into their hands and pour it over to start the activation process...


----------



## shunt2011 (Mar 27, 2017)

thynk said:


> I am new to the bath bomb making world and i have an idea for a floating bath bomb. Now i understand that making a standard floating bath bomb with a ratio of 1:1:2 tapioca or corn starch, citric acid, and sodium bicarbonate. What i am looking to do and maybe start experimenting with is a bath bomb when put into the water gently wont activate right away.
> 
> The idea is a disc shaped and to prolong the activation maybe dipping the bottom in a thin layer of warm beeswax. I know i would have to create a thin layer on the side to be dipped that hardly consists of any citric acid bicarb. Thoughts...


 
Hi and welcome to the forum!  When you have a minute please go over to the introduction thread and tell us a bit about yourself.  

Beeswax will not melt in the bathtub.  The melting point (144-147) would be way to hot to take a bath in.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Mar 29, 2017)

thynk said:


> Thanks for the replies! I'm in the process of launching of a new bath company! While i cannot delve into the actual concept of this particular bomb i'm looking to make. I can say i want this particular bath bomb to have more of a "ritualistic" side to it. Where the user is already in the tub and they gently place the disc/bowl shaped bomb into the water, once floating in the water they scoop water into their hands and pour it over to start the activation process...



While you might want to keep your products a secret, there comes a paradox when you ask for help:

You don't want to give too much information, and yet people need as much information as possible to give you the best advice possible.  The less you say, the harder it is to get help, especially when you are essentially saying "I don't want to give information, because it is going to make money for me, but I want your free advice to help me along"- which doesn't sound too good, does it?

As I see it, you shouldn't have to ask a question about a product that you are selling or looking to sell in the very near future.  If you don't know all that you can reasonably know about it, you shouldn't be selling it.


----------



## TBandCW (Mar 31, 2017)

I'd lose the beeswax for certain.  Dorymae had some great advice.   Good luck with your new venture!


----------



## Dorymae (Mar 31, 2017)

thynk said:


> Thanks for the replies! I'm in the process of launching of a new bath company! While i cannot delve into the actual concept of this particular bomb i'm looking to make. I can say i want this particular bath bomb to have more of a "ritualistic" side to it. Where the user is already in the tub and they gently place the disc/bowl shaped bomb into the water, once floating in the water they scoop water into their hands and pour it over to start the activation process...




In this case use cocoa butter. It will be solid at room temperature but will melt once in the bath. If you are going to use cocoa butter or any oils in your bombs I suggest you use polysorbate 80 in the amount of one quarter to one half the amount of oil and or butter. This will prevent the oil from pooling on the top of the water and also will help stop the oil from sticking to the sides of the tub (and any mica colorant you might be using).


----------



## fizzbutter (Aug 20, 2018)

I owned a bath bomb biz for 7 years and I wanted to share with you the extra, extra secret that will make any bath bomb of any shape or size float!

If you look at LUSH bath fizzies, they are using Lauryl Betaine which is basically what we used (coco betaine) because this ingredient makes fizzies float! (you can get it here at amazon) https://amzn.to/2nR3C9Q  This bottle will go a long, long, way!!!

It is liquid and you should put it in during the water adding phase. It is very precise so it is best to measure it in grams but you only need under a ½ teaspoon for most home batches.  When you add Coco Betaine you want to use a little less water to adjust.

If your bath bomb expands and expands after you unmold it, you have used too much liquid and need to pull back your water/coco DEA combo. Also, your water temp matters. Bath bombs mold a little better and get hard faster when your water is colder like from a refrigerator.   Also, always cure in an area under 80 degrees (if you can).  The cooler in the room, the faster they will harden.  However, don’t put in a high humidity area (if you can help it).

Also, this ingredient will make your bath bomb bubble a little bit but if you want it to bubble a lot..... add SLSA (amazon) https://amzn.to/2L84UXs . On the SLSA always, always buy coarse and not fine!!! Happy Bath bombing!!!!

Also, thanks for this awesome website!!!  It helped me out A LOT when I first started.


----------



## fizzbutter (Aug 23, 2018)

fizzbutter said:


> I owned a bath bomb biz for 7 years and I wanted to share with you the extra, extra secret that will make any bath bomb of any shape or size float!




Please note:  I didn't quite word that post correctly.  It's the marriage of the SLSA and the Coco Betaine that make it float.  Use both together.  You cannot keep a bath bomb from floating when you put them together.    I am out of biz and don't sell them anymore,   I just want to be sure these discoveries are not lost.   A lot of people already use SLSA so they only need to add Coco Betaine.


----------



## shunt2011 (Aug 23, 2018)

fizzbutter said:


> Please note:  I didn't quite word that post correctly.  It's the marriage of the SLSA and the Coco Betaine that make it float.  Use both together.  You cannot keep a bath bomb from floating when you put them together.    I am out of biz and don't sell them anymore,   I just want to be sure these discoveries are not lost.   A lot of people already use SLSA so they only need to add Coco Betaine.



Welcome to the forum!  Please visit the introduction thread and tell us a bit about yourself, also be sure to read the stickies/rules for the forum in each section.   This post is over a year old, the OP hasn't been on since the post.


----------

